
The evolution of Formula 1 cars (image) - ColinWright
http://i.imgur.com/e3wjA.gif
======
dripton
Fantastic.

Needs a pause button.

Note that some of these changes were forced by rules changes. So I don't know
if "evolution" is quite the right word.

